# Problem connecting an old laptop to the internet



## Rick George (Apr 22, 2007)

I am a complete laptop computer novice who has just come into possession of an old Dell laptop (Latitude CPX). How do I connect it to the internet? 

The computer has a PC card (3Com Megahertz; 10Mbps; LAN+56K Modem; Model 3CCEM556 B). Do I connect this card directly to a phone line or does it need to go into the Netopia modem that my desktop computer is plugged into? Do I need other pieces of equipment or software? I've tried connecting it directly to a phone line but am unable to get on the internet that way.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Netopia is DSL, correct? 

On a fundamental level, you'll be connecting this computer to the source with ethernet (looks like a phone connector, but larger) no matter what. 

If you don't have a router already, you'll need one before you can use both computers on the network at the same time. They're generally very cheap- you could probably find one for maybe 10 dollars if you look hard enough.


----------



## Rick George (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, Netopia is DSL. And my desk top computer is plugged into the ethernet slot with a cable that looks like phone cable only with larger connectors. On the other hand, the cable that I have with the laptop (which the person I bought the laptop from said he used to connect to the internet) has a regular phone-size connector, not larger. Problem???


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes, problem. Looks around the back and sides of the laptop for a regular ethernet jack- it's the only practical way to connect it to your network hardware. It's most likely there, but you might need to buy another cat-5 cable (looks like a phone cable but plugs into the larger type, as you said) for the new machine.

You will need a router. Unless you want to go wireless, find a wired router on ebay or a tech website. Plug the DSL modem into the 'internet' or 'wan' port on the router, and plug each computer into a port on the router. 

From there, both machines should be able to connect without issue, sharing the same connection.


----------



## Rick George (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks. I've checked and the only place to plug in a cable to connect to the internet is on the removable LAN+56K Modem PC card. Will the cat-5 cable plug into this card without a problem? Also I assume any wired router will work as long as it has two ports so I can plug in both computers. Right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, the modem is NOT a NIC. However, a PCMCIA NIC is pretty cheap. This is one of many I found on a search at www.pricewatch.com

http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=101638&source=pricewatch


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd be really surprised if this machine didn't have an ethernet jack built in.


----------



## Rick George (Apr 22, 2007)

You say that the modem card in the laptop is not an NIC. What is an NIC? Did the guy I bought this from just just lie about connecting to the internet through this card?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

The modem would be the method you'd use to connect to the internet if this were still 1995 and everyone used dialup, but today's network hardware interfaces through RJ-45 (ethernet) connections. As mentioned, this looks like phone wire but is wider. Look to see if you have a jack that looks like it would fit this on the side of the laptop.


----------



## Rick George (Apr 22, 2007)

There's nothing anywhere on the computer that looks like a phone jack (small or large). If I get the card that Johnwill recommends (TP-Link TF-5239 10/100 PC-CARD (CardBus) Fast Ethernet Adapter Part #: NIC-TLPCCARD) that will give me what I need--right? Then I will also need the proper cable 
(RJ-45 LAN) and a router? Am I getting close? Thanks so much for your help Fox and Johnwill.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, that about covers it. If you don't even have a small phone jack, where would you connect the telephone line for dial-up service?


----------



## Rick George (Apr 22, 2007)

The cable that plugs into the removable LAN+56K Modem PC card does have a small phone jack on the end.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Ok, I did a little reasearch. You are correct, this laptop has no built-in LAN card. 

The 3Com card you have in there now is actually a dual modem/ethernet card. Ethernet is what you're looking to get, but unfortunately, without the "dongle", the little cord that plugs into the card in order to connect a full category 5 cable, you're not going to be able to use it for this purpose. Replacement dongles are relatively expensive compared to just buying a new adapter, but if you can manage to find the other dongle that went with this card, you'll be able to use it.

Otherwise, you could take the opportunity to go wireless, and just get a wireless router and pcmcia adapter. They're very cheap now, and you'd have the option of mobility while using the laptop.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Fox, see post #6, hopefully that was the solution to the issue. :wink:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

But it... is? The card is both a dialup modem and an ethernet NIC. It depdends on which dongle is used, and it seems like Rick only has the modem dongle.

Buying a pcmcia ethernet card is the cheapest option if there aren't any ethernet dongles available for the existing card.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the dial-up modem isn't required in this application, I can't imagine why simply buying the PCMCIA NIC wouldn't do the job. After all, he can keep the dual purpose one and use it if he needs the modem capability. I was under the impression that the Ethernet dongle was not available, and I know it's far more expensive to replace than simply buying the new NIC.


----------



## Rick George (Apr 22, 2007)

I've located the PCMCIA NIC card at Microbarn (Thanks Johnwill!) and also found a TP-Link TL-R402M Broadband Router, 4-port 10/100 Switch at the same site for $19.99 (good price???). I've already purchased my CAT5e ethernet cable. 

I guess my last remaining question is how does all of this connect to my Netopia box (or does this setup take the place of the Netopia box??)? 

My apologies for stupid questions but this all very new to me. (Before I retired there was always someone else to take care of all this IT stuff for me.) You guys have been really great.

Rick


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Netopia "box" is your modem, so you connect the router WAN/Internet port to the RJ-45 jack on the modem, and connect machine(s) to the LAN/Network ports of the router.

Remember to cycle power on the modem when you change the attached device.


----------

